# Google Streetview proves the existence of God



## Smelge (Mar 15, 2010)

Also show he likes DIY.

http://www.streetviewfun.com/2010/gods-pliers/


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 15, 2010)

hilarious XD the funny thing is you can actually follow the road to a shop for tools where they probably bought the pliers ^^


----------



## Bernad (Mar 15, 2010)

My god... *worships*


----------



## Attaman (Mar 15, 2010)

There's a copyright on the sky...


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 16, 2010)

It's obvious how they did it, but it sure is funny.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 16, 2010)

Shame he's about 1980 years too late to pull out the nails.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 16, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Shame he's about 1980 years too late to pull out the nails.



ummmmm.... I don't get it


----------



## torachi (Mar 16, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> ummmmm.... I don't get it


jesus died, lulz.


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 16, 2010)

there was one on the map were it shows a truck runing over a lady


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 16, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> ummmmm.... I don't get it


He's saying that Jesus was crucified 1980 years ago and God is that late too pull out the nails.

Nails to the cross. 

Although I don't understand why God would pull out the nails or whatever anyways.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 16, 2010)

n/m apparently it was a stupid question and I'm a stupid person for asking it


----------

